# Single species for a 150g tank



## Cichlid Guy (Aug 30, 2002)

I have done it all in the cichlid world for the most part.Tropheus, Mbuna, Haps, and Peacocks.Now I am considering doing a single species in my 150.I was thinking Mbuna but am not locked into that idea.

What would you do as far as a single species?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, as this thread goes on and on and on, i think in the end you will get the fish that you liked the most in your past years of fishkeeping... as for me, if i was given a 150, and told it can be only a 1 species tank, i would go with nimbochromis venustus... never gave it thought, so not sure how many or anything, but venustus is my answer... i can't wait to get a big enough tank to house some of them....


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Definately Tropheus.

/thread


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

150 gallons of Bricardi or Daffodils could look pretty cool


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I would go with a group of Cyphotilapia frontosa.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

2 votes for brichardi


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Madagascar Cichlids.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Chris2500DK said:


> 150 gallons of Bricardi or Daffodils could look pretty cool


150G of brichardi "soup"! :lol:

For single species mbuna, I'd go with demasoni. You just can't go wrong...

If you want more than one colour, then Ps. Msobos are great...Blue males and orange females...

For single species Tanganyikan, I'd go with a nice colony of F1 Tropheus...


----------



## RG (Feb 4, 2008)

Frontosa, Frontosa, Frontosa,

Get em small and they will grow and live forever. Great fish!


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Chris2500DK said:
> 
> 
> > 150 gallons of Bricardi or Daffodils could look pretty cool
> ...


Some day I plan on making my 150g a demasoni species only tank. So a second vote for demasoni. That would be one active tank


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

arrowana. Not a cichlid but really cool.

I cant imagine making up my mind to just one african cichlid species. I dont think I could do it. Nope. not a chance.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

If it were me.

mbuna- psuedotropheus saulosi, or a large group of all the varying metriaclima esterethae..........OB, albino, blue male strained......

haps- venustus, cyrotocara moori, orthapharynx lithobates

peacocks- aulonocara stuartgranti (maleri), German reds

most likely choice though........... tropheus kaiser or duboisi


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

RG said:


> Frontosa, Frontosa, Frontosa,
> 
> Get em small and they will grow and live forever. Great fish!


 :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

If you've already done Tropheus, mbuna haps & peacocks, a few thoughts & questions:

are you looking for something different, or willing to try any of those again?

how is your eyesight, and how close to the tank do you usually view it from? Would a few larger fish have more impact than a lot of small ones?

Single species mbuna limits your choices to those species that do well in large groups with multiple males. (Yellow labs, acei, demasoni, rusties.) But then why would you stick to a single species? they won't school anyways (well not much).

Do you want fish that are more responsive to you (ie: wet pets)?

just food for thought.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

venustus, 2 male and 20 or more females!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Cyps! But you would still want bottom dwelling fish, so add a few gobies and synos.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I love the fact that whenever a person asks a question like this, most people on here can't name just one  This proves why we are all fish freaks and on this forum in the 1st place!

My answer- can't do it, lol. I love mixed tanks!

But if I could admire one in someone elses house, I wouldn;'t mind staring at a Frontosa tank.

So far one of my favorite fish and has been from the beginng is Tramitichromis Intermedius, so some day I may try those.


----------

